# ربي يسوع



## mera22 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ربي يسوع .. انا احتاج اليك لتمتلك حياتي.. حتي الان كنت اسير حياتي بنفسي .. اعترف ان عملي هذا كان خطيه ..وانا اريد ان ارجع عن هذه الخطيه .. واتوب عنها .. اسلم بارب نفسي لك واتعهد ان اكون مطيعا لك

..اشكرك يارب لانك قد غفرت لي هذه الخطيه ... وانا الان اطيع امرك واثق في وعدك بانك سوف تملاني بالروح القدس ..

..من كل قلبي يارب اشكرك لانك ملاتني بروحك كما وعدت امين 

هل تريد انت الخاطي ان تطلب من الرب ان يملاك بالروح القدس؟

هل تريد انت الخاطي ان تصلي هذه الصلاه وتطلب ذلك الان ؟

لوسمحت اي عضو يدخل يكتب صلاه حتي لو كانت صغيره.. رجاء محبه

صلوا لضعفي ميرااا​*


----------



## اكليل الشوك (12 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدااااااااااااا يا ميرا بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## غصن زيتون (12 نوفمبر 2009)

افتح ابواب قلبى اتدخل وتملك .. يا من تفتح ابواب السماء امامى
ايها القدوس وحدك قدسنى بروحك 
فأتاهل للسكنى فى جبل قدسك 
وأثبت فى موضع قدسك 

ايها الصاعد الى سمواتك ارفع قلبى الى عرش نعمتك 
اقبلنى فى موكب نصرتك فأعبر معك وبك الابواب الدهرية 

اسكب بهاءك على نفسى 
لتصير ملكة وتصلح لمملكة .​ 
ميررررسى لصلاتك يا ميرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*آمين

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اميـــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدااااااااااااا يا ميرا بجد ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسي كتير علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

غصن زيتون قال:


> افتح ابواب قلبى اتدخل وتملك .. يا من تفتح ابواب السماء امامى
> ايها القدوس وحدك قدسنى بروحك
> فأتاهل للسكنى فى جبل قدسك
> وأثبت فى موضع قدسك
> ...




ميرسي كتير الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين
> 
> الرب يباركك*



ميرسي كتير اخ النهيسي الرب معك


----------



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​



ميرسي كتير الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## mera22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...




ميرسي كتير عي مرورك


----------



## DODY2010 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرك ياالهى دائما . على كل شى . ادعوك فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى . انى
التجأ اليك كثيرا فى كل تجاربى ومحنى . فأنت وحدك القدوس . وانت وحدك
المخلص . امنحنى نعمه وسلام وفهم وحكمه لكل امورى . انى اتكل عليك يارب .
فعلى رحمتك ونعمتك اتوكل . مد يدك ونجنى وساعدنى ودبر مشيئتك فى كل امورى


----------



## DODY2010 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاة جميلة جدااااا


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> ..اشكرك يارب لانك قد غفرت لي هذه الخطيه ... وانا الان اطيع امرك واثق في وعدك بانك سوف تملاني بالروح القدس ..


*صلاة جميلة جدا الرب يبارك ايام عمرك اختي الغالية...*
*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية المشتركين في هذا المنتدى...واخص بالذكر اختي mera22...*
*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------

